

Where do you find co-entrepreneur? - DyT

Hey fellows,<p>How do you meet/find co-entrepreneur to join working on your idea (or the other way around - joining other people to develop their own ideas)? Obviously, I'm talking about very early-stage ideas.<p>Personally, I had twice started a new venture (both times failed) and I know that talking/arguing/brainstorming with your colleague is something invaluable (I spare mentioning the rest of the benefits). Right now, I'm in situation where I have a couple of ideas in my mind that I want to launch and see how it goes, but the lack of a co-founder kinda pushes me back.<p>Most of the people I know are either focus on their studies or have a nice job with nice salary and don't really want to take place in a new adventure.<p>So, how do you find co-founders at the very early stage? Overseas and domestically.
======
dvelopment78
I couldn't agree more. I'm very much in the same boat. There are some
brilliant people out there, but so few of them have the drive and desire to
really take a step out and try something new and different. If you want to be
in touch, let me know and we'll figure out a way to exchange contact details.

~~~
DyT
Yeah, sure. How do you want to exchange emails?

~~~
dvelopment78
contact me at eretzdd at gmail.com

